# Query regarding flashing new rom(T-Mobile)



## nirajshah7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi.. I read in all ROM dev threads that we need to take nandroid backup... how do we take this and why do we need to have backup? Apologies if this has been asked before but this is first time I am flashing rom on my Samsung galaxy S2 T-mobile.

Thanks.


----------



## RockRatt (Jan 30, 2012)

The nandroid backup is JUST IN CASE something goes wrong while flashing the new rom. For example I have had a downloaded rom have the exact same zip file size but it would not get past the boot animation. I had to restore my nandroid backup to get running again. Then I went to the download site and checked the md5 file numbers and then used root explorer to check the downloaded rom and the md5's were not the same. So I redownloaded the rom and double checked the md5's again and they were the same. Then I flashed the downloaded rom and it worked. So the moral of the story is it is good to have a backup.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using RootzWiki


----------

